# Tyco HP-7



## Anjellodel (Jan 4, 2019)

I have a question about HP-7 Pick up shoe spring plate. i broke one and can't seem to find replacement part, or i may be calling it the wrong name. But on the Life like T chassis diagram thats what they are called. but i cant even find those parts. ANY suggestions


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

PM me your mailing adress and I will send you one.
no worries


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is a great reference for HO chassis: Identifications: HO Scale Slot and Slotless Car Chassis
It often includes a sketch of the chassis with a parts list. Tomy cars are listed under Aurora by the way.










I think that you need a buss, I call them shoe holders. The ones made for later cars like the Tomy SG+, AFX Mega G and the Viper should also work.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Anjellodel said:


> I have a question about HP-7 Pick up shoe spring plate. i broke one and can't seem to find replacement part, or i may be calling it the wrong name. But on the Life like T chassis diagram thats what they are called. but i cant even find those parts. ANY suggestions





Rich Dumas said:


> Here is a great reference for HO chassis: Identifications: HO Scale Slot and Slotless Car Chassis
> It often includes a sketch of the chassis with a parts list. Tomy cars are listed under Aurora by the way.
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm , I think TYCO HP-7 are TYCO manufactured?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am thinking he is referring to a Curve Hugger HP-2 chassis though .

Identifications: HO Scale Slot Car Chassis: Tyco HP-2 Curve Hugger

?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Wrong car, sorry about that, I got distracted somehow.










The exploded view does not show shoe holders as a replaceable part.

Slot Car Central has these: 12 Vintage TYCO Slot Car 440-X2 Chassis Bulkhead CLIP Bulb Taps Rare Add a LIGHT: SlotCarCentral


----------

